# Want some opinions on the navy



## LawedBigBear (Jan 23, 2010)

I havent really posted much on here, but i am seeking opinions on the navy as i am thinking about joining next year after college, and i want to hear everyones opinion about it. thanks


----------



## mhise01 (Feb 20, 2010)

_replies based only on the topic at hand please.



admin_


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i havent served in armed forces . but if you want to see the world and meet new people .. go for it


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I have the most respect for military. Any branch would be nice. If i Had it to do over I would have joined. If you don't like water maybe another branch.


----------



## LawedBigBear (Jan 23, 2010)

im thinking either the navy or the air force


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I have many friends in the air force who like it. IMO any branch is highly respected. Don't rule out the coast guard that looks like a good gig to me. Either way good luck and god bless.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I know I talked to you on "the other forum", but if you have any specific navy questions, just ask. I'll answer any question you have or find the answer. I'm bored out of my mind sitting in a hotel and will be for the next week and a half. lol


----------



## LawedBigBear (Jan 23, 2010)

alright thanks guys and i havent ruled out the coast guard or air force or the navy i am just more interested in the navy and i feel like it would change my life


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

I served in the Navy as well as the Marines. So speaking from personal experience, I hated the Navy due to lack of discipline for 4 years. After my time was up, i separated and joined the Marines. I loved it so much that I stayed for 10 years.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I enlisted in the Navy when I was 17. I graduated HS early and had to get my parents to sign. I didnt see any way to go to college, so I joined for the electronics schools. I went to basic electricity and electronics (BE&E) school and fire control A school in Great Lakes and then to a factory C school for the radar that I worked on. I stayed in for 9 years. The only thing that I didnt like about it was the whole class issue between enlisted and officers. Once I got out, I used the GI Bill to go to college and get the paper (gatech ECE). I always thought that I was a little behind other people my age as far as job level and pay, because of the time in the nav. However, I eventually caught up.

Bottom line, if you intend to make a career out of it, then go for it. But since you are already in college, the other alternative is to follow your dream and put your degree to work. And a little advice, even the saltiest dog gets seasick if it gets rough enough, carry animal crackers and a plastic bag with you to watch...  Good luck.


----------



## LawedBigBear (Jan 23, 2010)

yeah im not 100% sure about it just yet but i still have a year and i would be only 19 when i joined b/c i graduated when i was 17 too and if the economy is still slow i will probably join and thanks for all your help


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

If you get that degree before you enlist I'm 99% sure you can go through boot camp and graduate as an officer. I remember a couple of guys doing this. Any branch is respectable. Go for it. Your right about the slow economy. Make sure the recruiter tells you like it is as much as he can and TELL him not to sugar coat things like they usually do. That was the thing that got me into the Marines, he told me like it was so when I got to Parris Island I knew what to expect. Good Luck!!


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

I joined the Navy in '93 for the GI Bill. Did two years with no intent on being a lifer. Spent 6 mo. in the Mediterranean Sea going from port to port. I can honestly say, it was the best experience of my life. I highly recommend talking with a recruiter to find out exactly what college creds you need to become an officer. Unless you feel the need to go into combat, the Navy provides the greatest opportunity. Just my opinion.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

I almost forgot, don't sign ANYTHING right away. Good Luck


----------



## phcaan (Jun 22, 2010)

My senior trip was to South East Asia, not a good time in my life. You would be well served to finish college and then enlist. You could apply as an officer candidate and you will get much more from your experience.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

edtman said:


> I almost forgot, don't sign ANYTHING right away. Good Luck


Definately, don't sign anything right away. And they will tell you that when you MEPS in, you are in and there is no getting out of your contract. They are wrong. This is a way to scare you into going through with it whether you want to or not. Untill you graduate bootcamp, you are able to just "quit". They will give you a hard time, but they will eventually send you home. As stated above, if you have any questions, I am here and will answer. I served in the Navy and Marines, and I served on ship, marine land units, and on an Air Force base so I also know a little about the Air Force. I have also served with the Army. I know a little about the Coast Guard. Considering the fact that you are in college now, I would think about the Navy Reserves, if you need to go now. That will help you with completing your degree, and once you have it, you can request to go active duty. They hardly ever deny someone wanting to go active duty.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

eagleeye76 said:


> If you get that degree before you enlist I'm 99% sure you can go through boot camp and graduate as an officer. I remember a couple of guys doing this. Any branch is respectable. Go for it. Your right about the slow economy. Make sure the recruiter tells you like it is as much as he can and TELL him not to sugar coat things like they usually do. That was the thing that got me into the Marines, he told me like it was so when I got to Parris Island I knew what to expect. Good Luck!!


He's talking about having an Associates. Gotta have a bachelors to be an officer. 

I did 8 as an electronics tech and just got out a few months ago. It was a great experience and I met some of the best people and some of the biggest d***heads out there.


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

i think you should because you'd be servin' your country and people would look up to you as a hero.​ 
Then again i'm only 10 years old.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I think you'll have a great time in the "modern" Navy. When I did my hitch back in the 70's, we were still lugging M1A's so my opinion today is worthless. I did, however, travel the world and had some really great postings (duty stations).


----------

